# Interferencia o magnetismo en monitor lcd



## liben89 (Ago 3, 2009)

¿Existe la posibilidad de que algun aparato electronico (incluyendo accesorios del mismo equipo) haga interferencia con la computadora o especificamente con el monitor haciendo que éste parpadee o no muestre estabilidad en sus colores? ,, el monitor es un LCD, ya se le cambio la tarjeta madre (con video incluido) y sigue haciendolo... ¿podria ser interferencias o algo externo al equipo?

saludos y gracias de antemano!


----------



## sony (Ago 3, 2009)

ya probaste ese monitor en otro pc? tambien trata de ponerle un cable que sea bastante grueso y que traiga buen blindaje muchas veces los cables originales bienen muy chafitas y meten mucho ruido.
saludos


----------



## liben89 (Ago 3, 2009)

hola que tal sony, gracias por responder, te comento que:

ya probe ese monitor en otra pc, y efectivamente, deja de hacer el problema, es decir, el monitor solo hace el problema con su respectivo cpu de fabrica, lo que me hace pensar que el problema es el cpu.... lo raro es, que ya se le cambio la tarjeta madre por una nueva (incluyendo la tarjeta de video)...se le cambio nueva y llegando a casa repitió el problema  :s

por ahi en internet (de fuentes no 100% confiables) leí que puede ser por magnetisacion (o algo asi), y que a veces se presentan rayas horizontalez y parpadeos, similar a como lo hace mi equipo

en cuanto a lo del cable que me comentas, la verdad no lo habia intentado,, hay algun tipo de cable (marca, o etc) especifico que me recomiendes para hacer la prueba?

saludos y gracias por la atensión


----------



## sony (Ago 4, 2009)

tube un problema muy similar con una pc temblaba un poco la imagen del monitor y creia que el problema era la tarjeta medre o la tarjeta de video formatie la pc y se arreglo la cosa .
y bueno en cuanto alos cables de monitor los de la marca actekc son buenos.
checa tambien que tu pc no este en una parte donde aya mucho ruido cerca de un radio trasmisor o algo por el estilo 
saludos.


----------

